# Robert's Rules Kindle, PDF version needed



## Romans922

Does anyone know where I may find Robert's Rules of Order in a kindle version, pdf or something like that. Searchable PDF is better, but not necessary. I can't find one anywhere.

I particularly am looking for the 11th edition in PDF but I'll take 10th edition if necessary.


----------



## VictorBravo

If you want free, Gutenberg has an old version:

Robert's Rules of Order by Henry M. Robert - Free Ebook

There's a kindle edition that claims to be of the 11th edition for $0.99. You can check it out to see if it is what you want:

Amazon.com: Robert's Rules of Order (Illustrated) eBook: Henry M. Robert: Books


----------



## fredtgreco

Vic, that Kindle edition is not the 11th. It looks like the original (historical) version.


----------



## Romans922

Fred, don't you have something? If not, I am seriously disappointed in you. 

I'm heading into RPR this week and was hoping to not have to carry my book along.


----------



## Alan D. Strange

At this point, RONR (11th ed.) is available only in the print edition and on CD-Rom. You can check this out at The Official Robert's Rules of Order Web Site. This is the only valid edition--since it is the current one--for organizations that have adopted RONR for use in its meetings. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## fredtgreco

Alan D. Strange said:


> At this point, RONR (11th ed.) is available only in the print edition and on CD-Rom. You can check this out at The Official Robert's Rules of Order Web Site. This is the only valid edition--since it is the current one--for organizations that have adopted RONR for use in its meetings.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan



Alan,

What version is the cd rom? Is it a PDF on the cd?


----------



## Romans922

WOw, just looked. $70 for cdrom. I'd think they would make more money if they made a kindle edition or something.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Romans922 said:


> WOw, just looked. $70 for cdrom. I'd think they would make more money if they made a kindle edition or something.


Comes with a few extras:

http://www.robertsrules.com/pdfs/RR Website Robert Rules Order Form_2013.pdf


----------



## Alan D. Strange

Fred, I don't know what e-form the CD has. I use the hardback edition. 

Robert's heirs closely control this. You want a e-version: this is the price. They move slowly. I think that this is the first e-version. Kindle or the like will likely come, but only when they can make sure that it will be profitable.

Peace,
Alan


----------

